# New Tupac



## willj80 (Nov 1, 2007)

Anyone pick up a copy of the new Tupac DVD, "Tupac Assassination" that just came out recently? I just got mine thanks to a coworker at umgd. I'm sure you've heard about it - it's based on what happened that fateful night Pac was murdered. New findings produced by Pac's former bodyguard makes this so controversial. You can check it at myspace.com/tupacassassination. 

Anyone get it? Anyone planning to get it, or even interested in checking it out? Get back at me.

Peace.


----------

